# Any (reasonable) chance this attic insulation has asbestos?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's just debris from the roof reconstruction---I see no signs of asbestos type insulation.

Add more insulation and be done.---That's the advice I'd give my kids.

Asbestos is only a threat if it is stirred up and becomes airborne. Bury that old fiberglass and get on to another project.


----------



## darlingm (Aug 20, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> That's just debris from the roof reconstruction---I see no signs of asbestos type insulation.
> 
> Add more insulation and be done.---That's the advice I'd give my kids.
> 
> Asbestos is only a threat if it is stirred up and becomes airborne. Bury that old fiberglass and get on to another project.


Thank you so much for your time. I wasn't very worried, but was worried just enough to be considering an asbestos inspection, which run hundreds of dollars in the area... Now think the fluffy stuff might be rock wool.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

One thing to remember when blowing in insulation-----add the plastic baffles at the soffit /ceiling so that you don't plug up the soffit vents---that leads to mold in the attic.

When you are in the attic --turn off the lights--you should see light coming in through the edges where the rafters go down to the ceiling joists,---

Fresh air in the attic is your friend!---Mike---


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Vent chutes, blown in cellulose, and be done.

Wear proper PPE when working up there too!


----------

